# Problem after a descale



## Parman (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all

I have just descaled my Rancillio S26 as I normally do with solution from a bucket.

I then began to flush everything through the head, wand and hot water tap.

I shut off the head and continued to run both wand and tap together until the pressure dropped and they stopped and I closed both taps.

The pump was running fine throughout and still is now when I run the head but obviously the heating element isn't working as the water is cold and there is nothing through either taps.

The pump keeps topping the boiler up if I run the head and the low and full lights work ok before and after the pump starts up.

Can anyone please suggest where I start to look?

James


----------



## jpresso (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,

I am not sure about your specific model, but sounds like a safety thermostat, that cuts the heater if it's getting too hot e.g. when the boiler is emptied.

You need to open the case and look for something red on top of the boiler, a small button you need to gently push and it should heat again.

Good luck


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Look on top of the boiler, the stat is there. Look for two cables with a small red button between them, this should press down and re-set the stat.


----------



## Parman (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the top of the boiler but I cannot see a reset switch anywhere?


----------



## Parman (Nov 24, 2014)

Struggling with the photo


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Parman said:


> Struggling with the photo


I would agree , they have obviously dispensed with the reset on the stat. Sorry cannot help further. (newer machine)


----------



## Parman (Nov 24, 2014)

Found it, I did look at it before but it threw me because it isn't red and I had to push it really hard with the tip of a screwdriver to get it to pop back in.

Now for a coffeeeeeee.

Thanks for the replies.

James


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Parman said:


> Found it, I did look at it before but it threw me because it isn't red and I had to push it really hard with the tip of a screwdriver to get it to pop back in.
> 
> Now for a coffeeeeeee.
> 
> ...


I did wonder if there was one there but dismissed the idea.


----------

